

Who's Afraid of Michael Arrington? - scarmig
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/04/whos-afraid-michael-arrington/63933/

======
scarmig
I'm surprised this hasn't turned up on HN yet. If there's truth to the
allegations AND it's been widespread knowledge among the Powers that Be for
awhile, it's a truly disturbing statement on how the Silicon Valley tech
community, in particular, is rife with misogyny.

~~~
gkoberger
There was a post (now also dead) about this story not making HN:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5501075>

I don't think there's any actual censorship going on; rather, the story's
sources are dubious and the community is flagging it.

~~~
scarmig
I suppose this submission will be dead shortly, then. Alas: it's interesting
and relevant to me and I suspect many others, even perceiving the weaknesses
in the story.

------
OGinparadise
On the other hand, you can shut up anyone by accusing them of sexual assault
/rape. Almost nothing else matters, an allegation is enough to make that
person radioactive.

I do not know Michael, nor do I care for his personality. Just saying that
sometimes there is another side of the story. If woman x accused you of raping
her 4 years ago at a hotel, how are you going to defend yourself?

~~~
scarmig
I want more information, obviously.

But even a single rape allegation is serious: this case appears, at least to
me, to be a history of sexual assault on multiple different people.

If you had a friend and every single woman who knew him told you "stay away
from him, he's tried to rape me before," I think you would, appropriately,
stay away from that friend.

~~~
OGinparadise
_and every single woman who knew him_

Not even one can say nice words about him?

Personal recommendations are fine, what I don't like is asking for every
newspaper and blog to carry the accusations, without any proof, as gospel.
They may be no way of proving them false, which is essentially required of the
accused in such cases, so any damage would be permanent.

read this <https://gist.github.com/nikcub/5323021>

